# Not to rush the season,but...



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Okay ladies and gentlemen...here's the deal - Christmas is just around the corner, so if you could asked the jolly bearded one for one fishing trip anywhere in the world sometime during 2008, where would it be?

My personal choice would be salmon/trout fishing in Ireland.
(An alternate choice would be Alaska, fishing for anything.)

Nothing wrong with dreaming...is there? 
Happy Holidays!
z


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

i just want some thick erie ice!!!!!


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

well if I asked my husband he'd prob say alaska but I don't know if the fishing is good there. I just know he wants to go there.

we had an option between florida and TX and after much research and conversation we are headed to Houston TX to fish at Surfside Texas the san lius fishing pier. (sp)


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

It would have to be S America for some giant piracu and other cat like speices, and probably some peacock bass for fun.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

Fishing trip of a dream!

Alaska - big inland pike
- river king salmon
- monster offshore halibut 

Someday, you will be mine. Oh yes, someday you will be mine!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ireland and Alaska are good choices. But dont forget the cuthroat trout out west in Colorado or wyoming could be a lot of fun too. Alaska is so pristine though and in some places a fishermans dream...I think that would have to be #1


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Manaus Brazil on the confluence of the Black and Amazon Rivers. And I will get there someday soon but not on one of those pricey charters.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

North West Territories or the Yukon River, Alaska for GIANT PIKE


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Sight fishing Striped Marlin on bait balls in the Sea of Cortez. 

It's hard to beat big-game offshore fishing with a desert/mountain backdrop and slick calm seas on days when 10+ billfish is par for the course.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

my dream fishing trip would be on any lake to bass fish with either Mike Iaconelli or Kevin Van Dam


----------



## Docjr (Dec 7, 2006)

Hmmm .. sight casting for bonefish or permit out of Key West .. or for that matter, casting for anything else that swims near Key West ... especially this time of year.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

alaska halibit samon and greyling

keys for tarpon

amozon river for pecock bass

white marlin anyplace

and my #1

great barrier reef--------great white sharks

and i may be going to school in australia (queensland) next year so that one is closer than ever


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

Eagle Lake in Ontario Muskie fishing again!

Alaska for Halibut and Salmon 

Australia trout fishing because I really want to go there sometime.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Any smallmouth trip with KVD, 1 week on Erie with Steve Clapper, the Big "O" with Roland Martin and a trip to El Salto in Mexico for some giant Mexican largemouth.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Clear Lake in California for some monster bass! Maybe even catch that 25 lb largemouth there! Actually the 25lber is in Lake Dixon so I'll just have to fish both!


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

fishingful said:


> great barrier reef--------great white sharks


Just watch that you don't become bait!


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

I would like a short jaunt up to Canada. Would like to catch some of their walleye, pike and jumbo perch.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

A week in one of those fishing trailers somewhere in MN.....beer and jumbo perch *while *watching the Browns on TV..........at the same time!!!!!!!! What more could ya ask for!!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I'm getting the samething this year as the last 10 years..

Heading to the Florida Keys in January.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well for me it would have to be alaska for big salmon and rainbows and grayling.
then to canada any lake that has monster pike and last but not lest a trip down the colorado river for rainbows and browns


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

FSHNERIE said:


> I'm getting the samething this year as the last 10 years..
> 
> Heading to the Florida Keys in January.



Well I would say a trip in the Keys where I get that 5' Tarpon!! 

Hey FSHERIE where Are you going in the Keys ??


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

I spend my time around Ram Rod Key and Big Pine.The offshore fishing in the Southerland Keys is hot in January.Not to mention the bridge fishing for Yellow Tails..

A fellow member..DDD.Drew,And his wife are in the Marithon area.I'll stop bye to see them also..


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

QUOTE=Columbusslim31;536939]Clear Lake in California for some monster bass! Maybe even catch that 25 lb largemouth there![/QUOTE]


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Would that be the one?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

*Ascension Island * 

Grander marlin...

*Vanuatu...*

Grander Marlin

*Greenland*

Sharks through 5' of ice...

*Crete*

1500# Mediterranean Great Whites...

*Outer Banks (north carolina)*

500# bluefin tuna


Yeah...that'll do for now Santa..


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

id have to say lake Ann in barberton ohio. for carp. hahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jb1136 (Sep 29, 2007)

Anybody feel like some night KAYAK tarpon fishing?


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing everyone! Merry Christmas and may all your fishing dreams come true!
z


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

bassmaniac said:


> Would that be the one?


Sure is. They put it back because they gut-hooked it. Now those three guys who caught it spend all their fishing time trying to catch it again--fairly.

Two great things about this, one, the location of the world-record-breaking bass is now known, two, everyone now has a chance to catch it. The latter is also a bad thing however, as it no doubt creates an over-crowding situation on that lake.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

There are probably more than that one, depending on the season. In the early spring during the pre-spawn and spawn would be your best bet to get into the next world record. Plus, there are at least 5 lakes that probably would hold one. I know I really want to go back out there!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

All you guys wanting to catch salmon in Alaska should really look into a Lake Michigan trip....

The king fishing has never been better for numbers...although the size has waned a bit over the last few years. 

I know several good charter captains. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Crappie fishing in georgia, Santee cooper, anywhere them speckle bass are! 
for a month or two, everyday. thats the vacation i need.


----------

